# Humidor project



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

This was my first time with box joints ( finger joints) .
I cheated and bought the Incra IBox finger joint jig. It worked like a CHAMP and make this super easy. I'm just learning and getting into "finer" woodworking.

Constructive criticism is more than welcome - always wanting to get better.

White oak - walnut ( sides) - mahogany ( bottom - had best characteristics for a humidor) - inside lined with Spanish cedar and lid is teak/holly ( put pictures later)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice project. You planning on glass door or top?

I watch this for ideas
http://www.custommade.com/gallery/custom-cigar-humidors/


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great so far, keep posting progress!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks good. I would've 45* the inside Cedar pieces. Al in all though looks good man.


----------

